

The true cost of gun violence in America - koevet
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/04/true-cost-of-gun-violence-in-america

======
JoeAltmaier
What a lot of hooey. A sensational storey about one person. I'm sorry for
their loss; but national policy doesn't (shouldn't) get made that way.

